# Tandem, well sort of



## Citizen Kane (Aug 12, 2007)

What do you think, tandem or not.

Anyway, I made it so I could take my daughter off road. Its not an original, I saw a picture of something similar and decided to build one myself.

Its made out of 3 old scrap steel frame bikes and donanted bits, all I had to do was buy a tandem cable kit. I tried the child seat on the back of a conventional bike but off road it was just terrible.

It was used from when my daughter was between 3 and 5, has about 5" of travel at the back and when the going gets tough the pedal induced bob is something to be seen, but thats not the point it allow us to tackle some pretty tough off road terrain with ease. As you can imagine it raised quite a few eyebrows when seen bouncing around the local trial centre.

Its been passed on now to someone who I'm sure will get just as much use out of is as we did.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Thats pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------

